# Frogs climbing glass



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi is it normal for the dart frogs to climb glass? Mine don't always do it, but I see them on the glass quite a bit. 
Thanks


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Yepper, sure is.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you mean like these guys?


















Mine do quite a bit.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Search for the thread called "Let's see those bellies!". You'll see more smushed bellies on glass than you ever could imagine haha.


----------



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah that's exactly what mine do! Ok I was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The other day I caught one of my Varadero froglets clinging to the glass top, completely upside down!
Doug


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

My veraderos do it quite a bit as well......




Pumilo said:


> The other day I caught one of my Varadero froglets clinging to the glass top, completely upside down!
> Doug


I have had mine do that...I have a couple frog turds on the glass lid too, I was like "How the heck?"


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> The other day I caught one of my Varadero froglets clinging to the glass top, completely upside down!
> Doug


I had an hourglass treefrog that did that to lol. Its crazy!


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

I have seen some cimb the glass to get the flys that are hanging out at the top.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My Tincs tend to climb the glass when they are relocated into a new enclosure. It is almost like they want to get to high ground and make sure things are safe... After they settle in, they spend less time on the glass. Although frog turds always show up on the glass here and there, so obviously they still are climbing the glass sometimes.

JBear


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

iv heard they do that when the humitidy is just right


----------

